# southsides build thread....



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

this is where ill keep my builds at from now on. most of these r older pics but theyre the better 1s b/c most of the cars are either real dusty or theyre not with me anymore.....

old builds 

70 mc. i got newer pics of this 1 but ill have to wait til tonight to post them b/c i gotta go to work pretty soon....










57 chop top. this 1 got killed last year  




























the yellow 58. id take new pics of it if i could get it out of the display box..


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

more 58.




























the 67 vette. my dog ate this 1..










integra. still around but dusty as hell. pisses me off to b/c this was the shiniest black paint ive ever seen...



















80 mc dancer. 1 of these days ill finish it...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT 57 AND MONTE ARE CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Great job on all of them :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's a damn shame the dog got ahold of that Vette looked pretty sweet!!! Even more shamefull is the 57 vert what happend to it?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

box stock hilux...




























the black 65. still waitin on chrome...




























breathless 61. also still waitin on chrome... first time ever makin cylinders


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got a lot more pics of these and a few other builds but ill have to find them later when i get home from work......


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice builds, bro!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *Even more shamefull is the 57 vert what happend to it?*


didnt like it b/c im not a fan of chops and i couldnt find a boot to fit it so i gave it to a friend b/c i wanted to use the wheels for sumthin else ( i think theyre on the 70 mc) i already had a hardtop body painted up fo it but i didnt feel like fuckin with it so i told my boy to come get the car and both bodies....

that vette i was gonna give to ray (mad modeler) bbut the dog got ahold of it b4 i had a chance...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

you got some nice rides bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

You know I like them bro!! Brought back some that I forgot you built (or in the process anyways) Sick ass work bro, sick work.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

very nice builds bro........... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good bro  That 57 is CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx for the comments every1. look for sum new builds with sum shit ive never tried b4.....

now like i promised, heres some more pics......
oh and excuse the dust. some of these have been sittin on a shelf in the living room for years and havent seen very many dusters.
the hilux ....



















the 70 mc with the old wheels from the 57










golden daze 39. look for a rebuild in the near future...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

some of you may remember this 1 from mad modelers forum. 87 grand national/ regal wannabe with very crappy somewhat poseable rear suspension. it was cool for its time but its lost its appeal and will probably be the next 1 to die...




























this interior was a bitch to paint. i think it took me like 4 days to do all the blue stripeing. back seats match..










fast and furious supra. i had a hard on for this car when the first movie came out so i had to build it. built from every ref. pic i could find and there are only 3 differences from this and the real 1 1 is the wing, 2 is the wheels, and i bet no1 can find 3...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that garage! Lets see some pics of that. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

my 2 year old son has torn apart a couple of my builds so i know how u feel bout the dog...

what the plan for the bomb rebuild?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

the OLD 58 (hint) i woulda took it outta the box to get better pics if i knew how to get the box open :dunno:










and now for the up and comers....

my all out build 64...










replica i started of my 1:1 daily/ show car 95 caprice 9c1










the real 1










and last but not least.....
looks like the guys at southside kustomz r workin hard tryin to get midnight 65 and breathless 61 ready to bust out b4 summer is over...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

that should get me caught up til i get some more work done. any1 who needs any help or anything, feel free to hit me up in here or pm or w/e ever. im ALWAYS on LIL and im by no means a pro, but im not a rookie either, and im gonna prove that this summer.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *what the plan for the bomb rebuild?*


dunno yet. love the color so thats stayin but gettin freshened up, open trunk and doors for more detail, different taillights b/c 1 got broken off and lost (was thinkin bout either caddilac tails or a frenched in LED across the back just below the trunk) and probably big n little steelies with FAT whitewalls...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 16 2007, 02:32 AM~7913938
> *that should get me caught up til i get some more work done. any1 who needs any help or anything, feel free to hit me up in here or pm or w/e ever. im ALWAYS on LIL and im by no means a pro, but im not a rookie either, and im gonna prove that this summer.......
> *



I need some help. I'm looking for a white 61 HT with light blue trim. Opened trunk and all chrome wheels, Conti kit in the back. Know where I can find one? :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol ummmm no. damn shame 1 of my all time fav. builds and i cant finish the damn thing b/c i cant figure out what kinda glue to use to hold the parts on the chrome rack lmao. 1 of these days itll get done tho and probly eventually parted out after a couple years on the shelf


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 16 2007, 02:45 AM~7913953
> *lol ummmm no. damn shame 1 of my all time fav. builds and i cant finish the damn thing b/c i cant figure out what kinda glue to use to hold the parts on the chrome rack lmao. 1 of these days itll get done tho and probly eventually parted out after a couple years on the shelf
> *



I know we have talked about this, but superglue doesn't hold? Because it glues everydamn thing I try with it. Fingers, plastic parts, metal parts, parts to the table, hands to the bodys of the cars. W/E else. 


speaking of that breathless 61. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

isn't it a 59 bumper?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2007, 03:00 AM~7913970
> *isn't it a 59 bumper?
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: 
Yes it is. Sorry for me being a dumbass. LOL. 12 hours of work and 3 hours of sleep coming into play here. 
Fuck, I should have known that. Every 61 I have built has the 59 bumper and conti kit. :uh: I had my two bumpers mixed up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

like this....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

man i was wonderin earlier where you got that booty kit from i guess now i know. lol revell is gonna hate me. sum1 should cast those.



> *I know we have talked about this, but superglue doesn't hold? Because it glues everydamn thing I try with it. Fingers, plastic parts, metal parts, parts to the table, hands to the bodys of the cars. W/E else.*


hence the problem with superglue. i need to be able to get the parts OFF the rack when they come back lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 16 2007, 04:29 AM~7913936
> *the real 1
> 
> 
> ...


damn im hating you right now

thats exactly what i want to pick up :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ill sell it to ya $6000 with everything in or on it. only problem is it has a small exhaust leak when you start it up so you gotta let it run for a few minutes b4 driving.......























j/k


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :angry: 
j/p

looks good man
what suspension do you have


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:dunno: police package. no juice or air if thats what ur askin. savin the juice for the 79 2 door sittin about 20ft. to the right of it lol. police lt-1 also and it WILL DO 150 mph i can vouch for that. on the knockoffs too


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Digging your rides. That 57 looks sweet and 67 Vette had a great stance. It's Sad what happen to them.


Laterz
oneyed


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx man. its cool about those 2 tho. the vette i was never really into and there will be a remake of the 57 someday......


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie, your powerlines are low. In chicago the shoes hung over the street not up on the garage! nice lookin caprice tho! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some badass builds!

I love your Caprice too!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *Damn homie, your powerlines are low. In chicago the shoes hung over the street not up on the garage!*


actually im surprised the powerlines didnt show up in that pic b/c they come from the street and go to the back houseand for sum reason they hang so low we almost burned them up with a bbq grill 1 drunken night. as for the shoes, they were my moms that she hung there a looong time ago to dry and theyve been there ever since. lol she was my best friend and theyre like a constant reminder of her every time i come home so as far as im concerned theyll b there til the day i die or they rot away...... R.I.P.

and thanx again for all the comments guys especially on the 1:1 it doesnt do too good at shows but i get a lot of compliments on it on the streets, at work, and now here. i might post pics of it this weekend with the new wheels on it....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 17 2007, 01:06 AM~7921596
> *actually im surprised the powerlines didnt show up in that pic b/c they come from the street and go to the back houseand for sum reason they hang so low we almost burned them up with a bbq grill 1 drunken night. as for the shoes, they were my moms that she hung there a looong time ago to dry and theyve been there ever since. lol she was my best friend and theyre like a constant reminder of her every time i come home so as far as im concerned theyll b there til the day i die or they rot away...... R.I.P.
> 
> and thanx again for all the comments guys especially on the 1:1 it doesnt do too good at shows but i get a lot of compliments on it on the streets, at work, and now here. i might post pics of it this weekend with the new wheels on it....
> *


 :0 :0 
what did you get?? 


And rip for your mother.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

white spokes with zenith 2 bars and white and chrome bowtie chips (the metal 1s) you wouldnt think itd make that much of a difference but it did. the whole car looks classier now...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 17 2007, 01:19 AM~7921621
> *white spokes with zenith 2 bars and white and chrome bowtie chips (the metal 1s) you wouldnt think itd make that much of a difference but it did. the whole car looks classier now...
> *



Hell yea bro!!! I about went with white spokes for my ride. Its baby blue with a white top tho, wasn't sure about how it would look. I knew baby blue spokes would look good, so went with them. Thinking about buying a white set also.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

what kinda car?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 17 2007, 01:26 AM~7921647
> *what kinda car?
> *



81 olds delta 88.  
just got these a couple weeks ago. Haven't even mounted the tires yet. 








 


Sorry to whore your topic.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn those look nice. homeboyz? whore anytime bro. i been on this site for like 6 or 7 years and am just now startin to get to know ppl lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup, yup Homeboyz.  Now I need to start build the real thing. LOL. Got 2 pumps for it, 4 batts all the assories. Still need to get 2 12" strokes for the rear and order some deep cups and springs. Probally wait until about mid june to start on it. Bought a house and will start moving june 1st.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit i need to get to work on my 79.im tryin to do a mock up right now b4 i start tearin it down for the frame wrap but im havein a real hard time findin a 77 headlight bezel so i can put 90 lights in and its pissin me off. threw the all chromes from the 95 on it a few weeks back and now i wanna drive it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll see about finding some bezels for you.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

koo would appreciate it. i need the passenger side headlight bezel and turn signal lense for a 77 caprice. its the 1 without the divider in the middle of the headlight. ill send ya a pic in a day or 2 so you can see exactly what i need. but definitely keep an eye out. the chrome doesnt even have to be good just no cracked plastic....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got the other door hinged on mine so they both open, but im gonna have to make sum notches under the das to get them to close b/c the hinges r a little big.....










also did sum mock ups

laid out










ass down










locked up


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok every1 i need sum feedback. just did 1 of these for my all out build off 64 (tangelicious) and i wanna know if it was worth the time and if i should go ahead and do the other 1 its the lower a arm and it took me about 3 hours to make....










here it is sittin next to a stock 1. i personally like it better without the spring pocket..... LMK


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

too bad you couldn't just mold that shit with resin. :0 I've always hated molding the upper and lowers. Takes 4ever. :angry:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

you aint bullshittin. i must have glued my fingers to that fucker a dozen times. then i broke the pitman arm off of it tryin to primer it, but its cool. gives me a chance to try and scratch sum pitman arms...... i told yall i wasnt playin...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

those fuckers look good homie, I sand and bondo about 2-3 times, then I'm like fuck it and paint it.   I get into too big of a hurry.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

for this 1 all i did was sand all the raised portions off of it, then made a pice to cover it out of sum sheet styrene, glued that on then cut and file off all the excess plastic and sanded it smooth. hardest part was gluin the sheet on. had 3 clamps and my fingers holdin it on all at once


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 1 2007, 02:10 AM~8021134
> *for this 1 all i did was sand all the raised portions off of it, then made a pice to cover it out of sum sheet styrene, glued that on then cut and file off all the excess plastic and sanded it smooth. hardest part was gluin the sheet on. had 3 clamps and my fingers holdin it on all at once
> *



maybe thats what I need to do. I was wondering why they was thick. I just fill mine with bondo and sand it down. rinse and repeat.  I'll try that on the next one. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lmao no problem homie. glad i could help :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 1 2007, 02:35 AM~8021157
> *lmao no problem homie. glad i could help :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where u at homie.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah man, where you at?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:werd: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

sup guys. got burnt out for a little while but now im wantin to get back into sumthin. i dont think im gonna jump right back into 1 of my big projects b/c i dont wanna burn out too quick again. i NEEEEEEEEEEEEED a quick build bad!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 9 2007, 12:35 PM~8513354
> *sup guys. got burnt out for a little while but now im wantin to get back into sumthin. i dont think im gonna jump right back into 1 of my big projects b/c i dont wanna burn out too quick again. i NEEEEEEEEEEEEED a quick build bad!
> *



i hear ya there homie, all my projects consist of three cars for buildoff, contest etc etc, and one for fun, and ive almost gotten it together in four hours :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit i dont even know how many projects i got goin right now. lets count....

61 impala
64 impala
65 impala
80 monte hopper
95 caprice
37 chevy convertible
stepside chevy truck
diecast caddy
34 ford (supposed to be my quick build until the paint wouldnt dry and i had to strip it)

and now i think im gonna be doin a quick build on a super bee that my wife found in sum of her dads stuff. gonna do it pro touring style with sum BIG wheels tuckin.........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i kno the feeling....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit and on top of all that im tryin to figure out a way to scrape up the cash to order a 2 door fleetwood from beto. time to sell sum overstock.....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 10 2007, 12:29 AM~8519045
> *shit and on top of all that im tryin to figure out a way to scrape up the cash to order a 2 door fleetwood from beto. time to sell sum overstock.....
> *


GOT A 61 U WANNA GET RID OF ???


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got a convertible i MIGHT be willing to part with but sum of the parts are mismatched from a hardtop and the skirts r gone. lemme look thru it and if i decide to let it go, youll be the first to know....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 10 2007, 12:37 AM~8519070
> *got a convertible i MIGHT be willing to part with but sum of the parts are mismatched from a hardtop and the skirts r gone. lemme look thru it and if i decide to let it go, youll be the first to know....
> *


COO JUST LET ME KNOW WHATS UP I HAVE A COUPLE OF BODYS IF U WILLING TO TRADE IF NOT LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hmmm got any trashed 63 or 64 bodies with good roofs? im willing to pay......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

dude, YOU MUST FINISH THAT WHITE 61!!! MUST!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

someday it will be so. maybe someday soon now that i can get ahold of the local chromer :biggrin:

but now that i think about it, i might wanna take it apart and redo a few things on it.... any1 got an extra interior and a whole lot of suspension parts for a 61 layin around???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck chrome. Build it. :0 :0 :0 Sell it to me. You need that parts van member. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lmao sorry bro but as my flagship model, breathless will NEVER be for sale. it might be for trade for a certain car *COUGH* 2 door big body *COUGH* but never for sale.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 10 2007, 02:57 AM~8519428
> *lmao sorry bro but as my flagship model, breathless will NEVER be for sale. it might be for trade for a certain car *COUGH* 2 door big body *COUGH* but never for sale.....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

sorry to bring this back up with no progress but i got a BIG HUGE fuckin problem i need help with. i pulled out breathless 61 tonight to show to a friend and noticed the paint on the body is yellowing, i guess from age and dust. the chassis and the bottom of the front bumper are still snow white, but the body is like a dingy yellow color. is there any way to fix it, or should i repaint it or just charge it to the game, throw it together and be done with it?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 10 2007, 02:25 AM~8519371
> *hmmm got any trashed 63 or 64 bodies with good roofs? im willing to pay......
> *


I HAVE A 63 CONVERTIBLE BODY JUST THE BODY THOUGH


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn cant use it bro. i need the roof for a 62 hardtop. im still thinkin on that 61 vert but ill letcha know when i make up my mind......


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I HAVE A GOOD 63 ROOF CUT IT FROM THE BODY WAS GONNA MAKE MY 62 VERT A HARDTOP


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 11 2007, 01:15 AM~8527098
> *sorry to bring this back up with no progress but i got a BIG HUGE fuckin problem i need help with. i pulled out breathless 61 tonight to show to a friend and noticed the paint on the body is yellowing, i guess from age and dust. the chassis and the bottom of the front bumper are still snow white, but the body is like a dingy yellow color. is there any way to fix it, or should i repaint it or just charge it to the game, throw it together and be done with it?
> *




what clear was it?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Sounds like the clear. If so, you might be screwed. Which really sucks because that '61 was lookin' damn good!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

duplicolor clear. but duplicolor paint too :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn I dunno bro, that sucks ass!!  Post some pics. How bad is it? Maybe wet sanding? Polish or something??


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

probly wont be able to post pics til tomorrow b/c my cam is dead. hard to explain how bad it is. basically everything white on the body. looks like sweaty socks.. dunno if i can wetsand or polish unless i do it VERY carefully, b/c its already been foiled......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

pics of breathless 61? :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

sorry i forgot. ill put sum up after work if u remind me....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 14 2007, 01:30 AM~8548907
> *pics of breathless 61?    :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

gimme a few. gonna smoke this cig and go wash it and see if it helps any b4 i post....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i washed it with sum dish soap with bleach, but it still didnt help. chassis was sprayed at the same time from the same can but i dont think i cleared it.....




























i guess it dont look too bad. just gotta figure out a way to get the other white parts to match. wish i could find the first pics i took of it after clear b/c i wanna see if i used that model master pearl clear on it b4 the duplicolor clear. maybe the can would show up in the pics if i did. :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

color looks OG homie.... i like it...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that's nice and clean! i like em like that!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i dunno, i guess its growin on me. never was too fond of duplicolor white b/c to me it looks fake for sum reason, but the yellowing effect kinda makes it look eggshell white or sum shit IDK..... well im off to bed. see you guys tomorrow


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Doesn't look too bad, as long as you can get the front and rear pans to match.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea as long as it isn't blotchy, that looks alright. I pictured it to be dark and light on spotty as hell. BUILD IT!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 15 2007, 03:03 AM~8558460
> *i dunno, i guess its growin on me. never was too fond of duplicolor white b/c to me it looks fake for sum reason, but the yellowing effect kinda makes it look eggshell white or sum shit IDK..... well im off to bed. see you guys tomorrow
> *



I Used Duplicolor White On Lowandbeyonds 59 And That Bitch is White As Hell looks like i just lets it raw plastic and cleared over it when its in the sun what clear coat did u use?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i just read u used duplicolors clear well i never used that before i used a special automotive UV clear in a can on the 59

but honestly i the car looks like a nice tan color now just clear the undies and see if they come out the same color cause it doesnt look bad at all


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 09:00 AM~8559637
> *I Used Duplicolor White On Lowandbeyonds 59 And That Bitch is White As Hell looks like i just lets it raw plastic and cleared over it when its in the sun what clear coat did u use?
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS CREAM AND BLUE. LOOKS TIGHT!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn that sucks bro. But it kinda looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx for the feedback every1, ill probly just clear the undercarriage and leave it upside down for a while and see what happens. i kinda like the tint too, and i dont think itll be as noticeable once everything matches....

ill finish it 1 of these days when i can either get my parts chromed or talk myself into paintin the chrome....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im workin on a couple quick builds. ill post pics later on today. photobucket is down right now....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 20 2007, 02:55 AM~8594411
> *im workin on a couple quick builds. ill post pics later on today. photobucket is down right now....
> *



image uploader? No need for photobucket. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

here they r
damn i wish i could get this to sit this low...


















not done yet


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THAT CADDY LOOKS GOOD


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx bro


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

body drop the escalade.....then it will set that low.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good mayne! Whats the matter that the caddy wont sit that low? Its just plastic, cut that bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 20 2007, 06:08 PM~8601997
> *lookin good mayne!  Whats the matter that the caddy wont sit that low?  Its just plastic,  cut that bitch!  :biggrin:
> *


x-2...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got sum more progress on the fleetwood. painted the top, chassis and most of the interior and cleared the hood and trunk today....

all taped up...









and a mockup. probly wont sit like this in the end and definitely wont have these wheels (still undecided on what to do) but 1 of these wheels will be used somewhere on the car...


















i need sum opinions on this dash b4 i go any farther on it. lemme know...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

puting in work. About damn time. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 20 2007, 12:13 PM~8597051
> *here they r
> damn i wish i could get this to sit this low...
> 
> ...



where'd u get the shop from and how much was it???? :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

www.scalemodelsbychris.com and i think it was $40-$45 for the kit. this 1 has 2 bays and a store front, and they have another 1 that can be joined with this 1 that is just 3 bays. go to the site and check it out. its a great kit...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Great looking builds, lookinf forward to seeing these 2 caddies finished.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx. neither can i


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

heres a little bit of progress on "fuck it" from the last few days....

does this interior have too much black? 










should i do a lot of black on the door panels or keep it little?










besides a small spot on the trunk, im finally satisfied with the paint...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

also bought a polishing kit.these pics r of the trunk and hood after 3400,3600,4000,6000,8000,12000, micro mesh polish, and then i used some dupont teflon spray wax to get rid of the haze....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

killer shine on there bro!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx bro. it got even betterafter i sent you those pics the other night. repolished it with dupont teflon spray wax and it took all the haze out of it and made it look black again.

i feel like the biggest idiot in the world right now tho. i spent like 3.5-4 hours last night polishing that body. now i gotta turn around and reclear it b/c i foiled AFTER the clear :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL. You polished, then cleared, then foiled.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 28 2007, 12:33 AM~8657477
> *thanx bro. it got even betterafter i sent you those pics the other night. repolished it with dupont teflon spray wax and it took all the haze out of it and made it look black again.
> 
> i feel like the biggest idiot in the world right now tho. i spent like 3.5-4 hours last night polishing that body. now i gotta turn around and reclear it b/c i foiled AFTER the clear :angry: :angry: :angry:
> *


i just started foiling ,,, i paint 1 clear , then foil, then like 2 more clear


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i cleared, polished, then foiled. hey what can i say i was anxious to see if i had the skills to polish. and the clear is so thick i lost most of the trim lines. yall think freehand brush painting is a bitch, try freehand foiling.....


----------



## kevinm (Aug 28, 2007)

Sweet builds there . I like them all!! -kevin


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

cool shop


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:  

Where you at? Lets see that caddy. Its done right? :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx to evry1 for the kind words but FUUUUUUUUUUUCK NO it aint done. fished the foil and recleared it today and im havin sum probs with the hood and trunk. im gonna spray a few more coats and give it till the weekend to dry, and if the problems dont polish out im gonna strip the extra body and paint it and throw this diecast p.o.s. in the trash or run over it with the lawnmower or sum shit. ive gone thru 3 cans of primer, 2 cans of paint, and a can of clear on this fuckin thing :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 bad luck with the die casting huh? strip that plastic one and do it. Fuckit. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

dunno wtf is causin this shit. just sprayed another coat and the trunk hasnt changed, but the hood is gettin worse. the body is ok but i been sprayin REAL light coats on it to keep it from happening. might go ahead and send the wifey for oven cleaner when she gets off work and paint the plastic 1 and have it ready just in case.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

ummmmmm yea, Dunno about that shit. Throw that bitch away and start another. :biggrin: 

Maybe its the polish? But it did this shit b4 you polished right? So I have no clue. I wouldn't mess with it as long as you have. I'd done tossed that bitch aross the room and been done with it. :angry:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im ready to bro trust me. this cars been painted what like 3 times in the last week. lets go thru the problems....
- first paint job wouldnt stick to the car
-2nd i sprayed sealer primer too thick and it cracked
-3rd i sprayed the black too thick tryin to get a mirror finish
-4th this shit

maybe diecast just isnt my thang....

i dont get it tho. body aint doin this shit, and the trunk definitely shouldnt be havin any problems b/c after i polished it, i had a bad spot in it so b4 i recleared, i resprayed black on the trunk and it was perfect :dunno:

i got a feelin you saved my life tho....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 01:43 AM~8667120
> *im ready to bro trust me. this cars been painted what like 3 times in the last week. lets go thru the problems....
> - first paint job wouldnt stick to the car
> -2nd i sprayed sealer primer too thick and it cracked
> ...




:happysad: :happysad: 

Use the plastic hood and trunk on the diecast?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

or use the PLASTIC hood trunk and body on the PLASTIC interior cuz the metal shit is sittin out in the middle of the street waitin for the first drunk driver to come along and run it over or the first bum to come by and piss on it.....

wifeys gonna go get the oven cleaner after she gets off work...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Your Polish Did That u Suposed To COlor Sand And Wipe Clean With Windex And A Tack Cloth U Gotta Reaction my Friend u learn From it

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 02:42 AM~8667167
> *or use the PLASTIC hood trunk and body on the PLASTIC interior cuz the metal shit is sittin out in the middle of the street waitin for the first drunk driver to come along and run it over or the first bum to come by and piss on it.....
> 
> wifeys gonna go get the oven cleaner after she gets off work...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


fuck oven cleaner on that diecast. Air craft stripper homie.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

so since i got a couple days to spare b4 the new body is ready, what do yall think bout a tan engine block?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Just Ask Around If Anyone Has A Plastic Body they can spare u the diecast and plastic are all the same shit just differnt bodys :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 02:59 AM~8667189
> *so since i got a couple days to spare b4 the new body is ready, what do yall think bout a tan engine block?
> *



Should be alright. Maybe even tan inner wheel wells.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 29 2007, 03:01 AM~8667192
> *Just Ask Around If Anyone Has A Plastic Body they can spare u the diecast and plastic are all the same shit just differnt bodys :biggrin:
> *



already send one. He wont build it tho, keeps messing with diecast. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lmao do i need to post pics of the metal in the trash b4 you understand.....

wheelwells r already black. thas y i wanted to do a tan motor. kinda offset all the black in there. lmao and if youll quit rushin me ill have a small package sent out to ya in the next couple weeks....






















































and no its not a package containing breathless :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damnit!!!  is it the black 65? :0 :0 



me rushing you. LOL. Just trying to help you get out of your builders block you've had for the last couple years. :biggrin:  


Oh and I see what the oven cleaner was for. Good luck thats HOK paint. I could never get oven cleaner to work on HOk paints. It might tho? Brake fluid. I thought you was going to strip the metal one, thats why I said aircraft stripper.   O I C now.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

which wheels do you guys like best? i like them both so i cant make up my mind....




















think i gotta sit it like this :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

nah j/p about the rushin bro. i appreciate the motivation. and i also said small on that package. like the cylinders i promised you a long time ago. if im gonna get "the omen" to sit that high im gonna have to make sum cylinders for it, and might as well make urs while im at it.

wal mart HOK or house of kolor HOK?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

*ALL BLACK SON!!! *






Damn that green one is badass. Who even done that one is awesome. Wish I could do that good. :biggrin: 

did you see the runs? I can in the pics. :angry:



Walmart HOK.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol even with the runs it still dont look that bad. look at it this way. at least the fender trim is still there. i couldnt even begin to find the line on the metal 1 when i started foiling it...

you really think the all black? i like the look im just wonderin if the black will go ok in the booty kit, b/c im thinkin bout doin the kit tan.

lollets see, im usin the body u gave me, the wheels u traded me, anything else you wanna contribute to this project. instead of namin it the omen, i shoulda named it travis....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 03:42 AM~8667240
> *lol even with the runs it still dont look that bad. look at it this way. at least the fender trim is still there. i couldnt even begin to find the line on the metal 1 when i started foiling it...
> 
> you really think the all black? i like the look im just wonderin if the black will go ok in the booty kit, b/c im thinkin bout doin the kit tan.
> ...



hell yea all black. :cheesy: Even with a tan booty kit. 

what else you need for it? LOL. 

naw the runs are not that bad. I probally could have sprayed it one more time and flowed it all together? Like I said tho, I bought that for the interior. So fuckit. It was just a paint pratice body to me. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ok you were right. oven cleaner didnt work. so what about brake fluid? i thought it melted plastic?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 29 2007, 12:22 PM~8670235
> *ok you were right. oven cleaner didnt work. so what about brake fluid? i thought it melted plastic?
> *



Thats what I use on that walmart HOK. For about 2 hours or so tops. It'll make it brittle if you leave in there too long.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn that long? i got brake fluid on the paint on 1 of my real cars once and it took the paint off almost instantly. what about prep to repaint? i heard once u strip sumthin with brake fluid u cant get paint to stick to it anymore.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 30 2007, 01:39 AM~8675967
> *damn that long? i got brake fluid on the paint on 1 of my real cars once and it took the paint off almost instantly. what about prep to repaint? i heard once u strip sumthin with brake fluid u cant get paint to stick to it anymore.....
> *



I've not ever had a problem, but I don't strip too many cars. I just put it up and rob parts or give it away to someone that needs parts. 

I have noticed that the brake fluid after too long in there will make it kinda lumpy and ruff, but that was a truck I forgot about and found it at the bottom of the container about 2 months later. Never tried to mess with it, str8 in the trash.  

But I was told 1-2 hours in the fluid. I guess some paints wont need that long. But that HOK is hard shit to get off. 

Good luck. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

you aint bullshittin! been in there about 45 minutes and got my hopes up when i pulled the body out and the side im strippin was stuck to the bottom of the pond. needless to say, the cars still green. light green but green....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

well after 3 days in the brake fluid, the caddy is back in black tonight. wont be ready to spray the top and foil til tomorrow, so i thought id put in sum detail paint work. i know these aint right but heres the door panel i got done tonight...










i thought the silver would go with the tan better than the woodgrain would and i knew i wasnt gonna be able to foil the area where the door handle was so i painted the chrome. heres a pic with the panel taped on so yall can get a better idea how its gonna look...










and i started on this but im kinda at a standstill right now b/c im deciding whether i wanna try wirin it or not...










well as always, post all comments good and bad and thanx for lookin. its been a long night, im goin to bed :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i say go with the chrome wheels unless u doin a black top and interior too....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

finally got the interior done...










and did a mock up with sum of the chrome on it. i still havent made up my mind on wheels or the grill yet. which grill do yall think looks better?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

just finished this, and im not too sure if im feelin it. chrome is BMF and it aint perfect. i like the wheel in it tho, and it aint that hard to change to put sumthin else in it....










LMK what you guys think HONESTLY!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good bro! 


Lets see the black wheels on there or some tan ones.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

cant do any mock ups w/ the body at the moment. waitin on clear to dry. damn fool where you been?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 3 2007, 11:54 PM~8709444
> *cant do any mock ups w/ the body at the moment. waitin on clear to dry. damn fool where you been?
> *



wife and kids were gone all weekend. I was working on this hardwood floor and hitting the wiskey. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

That Bumper Kit Needs The Licence Plate Frame!!! Looks To Bold Just Plain Like That!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

1 of my spare peg wheels got stepped on and crushed and i dropped the dish for 1 of them down the sink while i was strippin it to paint black, so now im down to my last spare for the booty kit and its gotta stay chrome til i make up my mind on the wheel color, so i painted a kit wire wheel black and used it for mock up. use ur imagination...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks better IMO!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *That Bumper Kit Needs The Licence Plate Frame!!! Looks To Bold Just Plain Like That!*


i know. i wanted to make 1 for it but i wouldnt have the foggiest idea how. hell i was lucky to get that wheel mounted and get the bucket to where it kinda fits on the bumper. i still might not use it tho. just wanted to put it out there and see what every1 thought. if i do use it im gonna put a license plate just under the lip and mask off a couple squares next to it for the reverse lights....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 4 2007, 12:21 AM~8709622
> *i know. i wanted to make 1 for it but i wouldnt have the foggiest idea how. hell i was lucky to get that wheel mounted and get the bucket to where it kinda fits on the bumper. i still might not use it tho. just wanted to put it out there and see what every1 thought. if i do use it im gonna put a license plate just under the lip and mask off a couple squares next to it for the reverse lights....
> *



JUST LOOK FOR A CHROME LICENCE PLATE FRAME OUT OF AN IMALA KIT OR SUMTHIN AND GLUE IT ON JUST SO IT ON LOOK LIKE ALL ONE PEICE!! 

I Mean I Could See it Without The Reverse lights BBut With no Licence plate Frame its Not Gonna Look Correct at all!

but it looks good though i would use the black rim!!!


Hope My Advice helps u out!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah i could do that. i got plenty of chrome license plate frames lyin around.....

i know its wishful thinkin, but i got another 1 here that i fucked up the bucket on but the round part is still good. id love to drill the hole for the peg and send that 1 to biggs and twinn so they could figure out a way to use it with the bucket for the conti kit theyre casting, b/c IMO (and keep in mind im not doggin theyre work) the wheel part im usin looks more realistic in size and shape than the 1 theyre casting but their bucket looks great. only prob is the kit im using was made by 1ofakind with a little modification done by me....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

build something biotches!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

been workin all night. FUCK THIS CADDY! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckit then. When you box up Breathless to ship to me. Just ship that caddy back as well. I'll build it. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

LMAO nah im gonna finish it. it just aint gonna be perfect....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 10 2007, 02:24 AM~8756213
> *LMAO nah im gonna finish it. it just aint gonna be perfect....
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 04:16 AM~8756196
> *build something biotches!!
> *


Kiss someone ass bitch


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:27 AM~8756219
> *Kiss someone ass bitch
> *




 































raise yoyu hand if your a homie. :wave:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit looks like montemans been left out. :biggrin: 


lets see that caddy. Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

***** fuck you,yea i fucked yo bitch ***** fuck yuo


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *lets see that caddy. Whats wrong with it?*


paint didnt polish out right and BMF was fallin off while i was polishing. ill post pics if i remember b4 i go to bed. dont look bad i was just hopin itd look WAY better...


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Get back to buildin MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

FOOL i been buildin since 2:00.....

***** YOU get back to buildin motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 12 2007, 06:10 AM~8772614
> *FOOL i been buildin since 2:00.....
> 
> ***** YOU get back to buildin motherfucker!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

we need to get someones password on here (prolly 75%of people use lowrider as their password, lol) and make that their avy :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 9 2007, 11:29 PM~8756224
> *
> raise yoyu hand if your a homie.    :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 12 2007, 12:06 AM~8772606
> *Get back to buildin MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what the fuck you been showing us in the past month??????


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

eh rollin i have not done shit cause on the simple fact im gettin ready for these fuckin kids ok,and i started back work too.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well get off his back..... when u start to show somethin then maybe u can talk.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

im not on his back,i was just fuckin with him.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

almost there.........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn i cant wait to get this bitch done. already got the next 2 in paint....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

its taking ya long enough just for this one. LOL.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

you know me bro its all about the details. hell my hand was shakin the whole time i was painting all the chrome on it. i think my hand was thinkin the same thing my mind was. "throw the paint brush"

anyways heres a few progress shots...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 02:13 AM~8846103
> *you know me bro its all about the details. hell my hand was shakin the whole time i was painting all the chrome on it. i think my hand was thinkin the same thing my mind was. "throw the paint brush"
> *


SWEET!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

if i can make it over to my dads house on sunday hes gonna take sum pro pics. those will be the 1s i post on the 07 finished builds thread.... on to the next....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Cool bro, and you got some goodies coming from me that you may want to use on here as well.  :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

or on the other 1. the next caddy is gonna make this 1 look like garbage but that aint gonna happen for a while. might not use the other botty kit for the caddy tho. id like to put it to use on a g body or a 2 door box or sumthin different......

btw ive decided that as i build more im gonna start gettin rid of my old built rides 1 by 1 so this caddy will be a start to my new fleet. dunno if im gonna put any up for sale this time around b/c i might have 1 traded off for a bomb kit but maybe..... keep ur eyes open


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

What all you got to offer when the time come around


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 02:39 AM~8846167
> *or on the other 1. the next caddy is gonna make this 1 look like garbage but that aint gonna happen for a while. might not use the other botty kit for the caddy tho. id like to put it to use on a g body or a 2 door box or sumthin different......
> 
> btw ive decided that as i build more im gonna start gettin rid of my old built rides 1 by 1 so this caddy will be a start to my new fleet. dunno if im gonna put any up for sale this time around b/c i might have 1 traded off for a bomb kit but maybe..... keep ur eyes open
> *




BREATHLESS IS MINE!!! </span>


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *What all you got to offer when the time come around*


dunno yet. wont know til i find out if im gonna get this bomb or not. but pretty much all the FINISHED builds that i have right now except for my blue 70 mc might be sold or traded......



> *BREATHLESS IS MINE!!!*


breathless doesnt count as a FINISHED build since its not finished yet but like ive always told you, once the time comes for me to get rid of it, you got first dibs :biggrin:

but ive also said that i got a few new ideas that i wanna try out on it.....

new ideas i think ur REALLY gonna like....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

breathless doesnt count as a FINISHED build since its not finished yet but like ive always told you, once the time comes for me to get rid of it, you got first dibs :biggrin:

but ive also said that i got a few new ideas that i wanna try out on it.....

new ideas i think ur REALLY gonna like....







Naw bro, just leave that one and scoop up another. Try them on it. Hell I'll trade you a HT 61 for a HT 61. Then you can try it out. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn thats tempting...... but i gotta take a few other things into consideration too.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 05:14 AM~8846209
> *dunno yet. wont know til i find out if im gonna get this bomb or not. but pretty much all the FINISHED builds that i have right now except for my blue 70 mc might be sold or traded......
> breathless doesnt count as a FINISHED build since its not finished yet but like ive always told you, once the time comes for me to get rid of it, you got first dibs :biggrin:
> 
> ...


allright homie just post it up when ya do


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT..... u building anything????


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yup. should have the 32 ford done friday night, and i started on a 59 for a hobbytown contest comin up in a month, got the color sprayed on my enzo but its gonna be a loooooooooong project, and well i guess thas it for right now. you know me i always got sumthin goin on. ill post pics after work tomorrow...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got sum more pics. this is pretty much what i been doin since the caddy.

32 ford hi boy. was supposed to have this done tonight but i got caught up in sum other shit...





























enzo ferrari. paint looks like shit b/c i sprayed it when the humidity was real high and it fogged like a mofo...










this 1s for you travis. 59 im buildin for an upcoming hobbytown contest...










and i bought this little guy off ebay to run my shop. paid a grip but the detail was well worth it...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

killer shit!!!

Love that 59. :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good bro... i get easily distracted too.....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice stuff homie...
Keep it up!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx every1!

finished the 32


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

32 looks good brother. I need to finish my 34 truck.  After seeing this, I may just work on it. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

love the 59


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2007, 12:07 PM~8992743
> *love the 59
> *



X2 done yet? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

love the 32.... hows that 59 comin along? love the OG lookin color u got it in....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

59 is still the same. no paint, no flocking and no time to drive an hour to the hobby shop to get any :ugh: got kinda sidetracked when i went on vacation b/c i was busy doin sum remodeling. got a little done to the escalade while on vac. but nuthin worth posting and now im workin on a BIIIIIIIIG project that should be finished next week. ill post it up when its done :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

post it i wanna see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 8 2007, 09:21 PM~9186963
> *59 is still the same. no paint, no flocking and no time to drive an hour to the hobby shop to get any :ugh: got kinda sidetracked when i went on vacation b/c i was busy doin sum remodeling. got a little done to the escalade while on vac. but nuthin worth posting and now im workin on a BIIIIIIIIG project that should be finished next week. ill post it up when its done :biggrin:
> *


at least a sneak peak now ... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 8 2007, 08:21 PM~9186963
> *59 is still the same. no paint, no flocking and no time to drive an hour to the hobby shop to get any :ugh: got kinda sidetracked when i went on vacation b/c i was busy doin sum remodeling. got a little done to the escalade while on vac. but nuthin worth posting and now im workin on a BIIIIIIIIG project that should be finished next week. ill post it up when its done :biggrin:
> *




what color???? I got some at home, not sure its the color you need.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 08:36 PM~9473140
> *:cheesy:
> *



wheres he at? 


get building fukker. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ice storm had the power knocked out for the last 9 days bro. havent been able to do shit :angry: its back on now tho and building begins tomorrow after work....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 19 2007, 09:34 PM~9489028
> *ice storm had the power knocked out for the last 9 days bro. havent been able to do shit :angry: its back on now tho and building begins tomorrow after work....
> *



that sucks. :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

been doin a little work to the shop....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

tha shops lookin fuckin good holmez :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx bro. been workin on it for 3 days straight so i can start back on the mint 59 on the 1st....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

well its back on the bench and its 2 toned now.....

now i need ideas on how to tie sum of the interior in with the roof....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

shit bro u can send it to me, i'll trade u su mthin for it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 07:26 PM~9582951
> *well its back on the bench and its 2 toned now.....
> 
> now i need ideas on how to tie sum of the interior in with the roof....
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

All whit guts with the body color trim.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

cant do all white guts bro.already has mint green dash and carpet....

would white headliner, heelpad, and door panel inserts be enough?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 1 2008, 08:28 PM~9582960
> *shit bro u can send it to me, i'll trade u su mthin for it! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nah i cant do it. paints done so i GOTTA build it now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

leave it like that and 2 tone the door panels and seats. 


thought this car was going to be one color anyways? :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 08:34 PM~9583033
> *leave it like that and 2 tone the door panels and seats.
> thought this car was going to be one color anyways?    :biggrin:
> *


it WAS but a good friend of mine convinced me to add the white :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks really sexy with the white. 

















no ****.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah i kinda like it. it breaks it up a lot. if it woulda stayed 1 color, EVERYTHING was gonna be green. woulda looked like a big booger...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 08:01 PM~9583303
> *yeah i kinda like it. it breaks it up a lot. if it woulda stayed 1 color, EVERYTHING was gonna be green. woulda looked like a big booger...
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: 


you made the right choice. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

taped up part is gonna be white the rest will be green. lemme know what u guys think....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sum sum like this???????


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

nah bro. the areas that r yellow (tape) in my pics will be the white areas and the rest will be green....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 08:14 PM~9583424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with this! otherwise, too much green.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn im stupid. taped that 1 off then went to tape the other 1 off but ive got 2 cars worth of parts in 1 box. spent 1/2 hour tapin the other 1 off b4 i realized they were both left sides :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 09:01 PM~9583860
> *damn im stupid. taped that 1 off then went to tape the other 1 off but ive got 2 cars worth of parts in 1 box. spent 1/2 hour tapin the other 1 off b4 i realized they were both left sides :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 1 2008, 08:50 PM~9583767
> *i agree with this!  otherwise, too much green.
> *



this man knows.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I think the 2 tone interior LowandBeyond suggesyed would look good on the inside just my thought homie came out nice BTW


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i added sum more white to it..its gonna be the same as b4 but the top part of the door panel is gonna be white too and the top parts of the seats r gonna be white....ill post pics of the door panels tomorrow after work...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 09:24 PM~9584091
> *i added sum more white to it..its gonna be the same as b4 but the top part of the door panel is gonna be white too and the top parts of the seats r gonna be white....ill post pics of the door panels tomorrow after work...
> *



with the dash being teal, IMO the top of the panels should be body color as well. Flow alittle better. Thats why I flipped the colors on the paint pic I made.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 09:35 PM~9584187
> *with the dash being teal,  IMO the top of the panels should be body color as well.    Flow alittle better.    Thats why I flipped the colors on the paint pic I made.
> *


x2! look at the pic bro, lows right! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 09:35 PM~9584187
> *with the dash being teal,  IMO the top of the panels should be body color as well.    Flow alittle better.    Thats why I flipped the colors on the paint pic I made.
> *


x2! look at the pic bro, lows right! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 10:35 PM~9584187
> *with the dash being teal,  IMO the top of the panels should be body color as well.    Flow alittle better.    Thats why I flipped the colors on the paint pic I made.
> *



yeah i see it now. damn now i gotta retape everything :ugh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

like this?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea thats tits. :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol good b/c i got impatient and did the other 1 the same way :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 2 2008, 09:22 PM~9592637
> *lol good b/c i got impatient and did the other 1 the same way :roflmao:
> *



:dunno: its yours. :biggrin: do it how ever you want.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 2 2008, 08:14 PM~9591854
> *like this?
> 
> 
> ...


looks great! keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 10:28 PM~9592713
> *:dunno:  its yours.    :biggrin:    do it how ever you want.
> *


i aint too good at balancin shit out tho. thas y i ask for advice so much....



> *looks great! keep it up! biggrin.gif*


thanx homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2008, 04:26 PM~9582951
> *well its back on the bench and its 2 toned now.....
> 
> now i need ideas on how to tie sum of the interior in with the roof....
> ...


now travis gonna be buggin u for this one too.... :uh: 





























:biggrin: :biggrin: awesome work again homie!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 01:30 AM~9594671
> *now travis gonna be buggin u for this one too....  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: awesome work again homie!!!!
> *




hes already sending it to me. Thats why he's painting it how I say. :biggrin: 

I said 2 tone green and white....................done. 
Interior...................................................done. 
face up ass down lockup...........................will be done. 
LOL.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 02:41 AM~9594701
> *hes already sending it to me.    Thats why he's painting it how I say.  :biggrin:
> *


lol gotta keep it here tho til i get my invite so i can prove im buildin stuff. bout ready to sell the yellow 58 tho.....
















if i can ever get it out of the display case :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 3 2008, 04:14 AM~9595123
> *lol gotta keep it here tho til i get my invite so i can prove im buildin stuff. bout ready to sell the yellow 58 tho.....
> if i can ever get it out of the display case :ugh:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 05:18 AM~9595134
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 3 2008, 04:25 AM~9595150
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



WTF?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 05:40 AM~9595165
> *WTF?
> *


i cant get the fuckin thing outta the display case :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 3 2008, 02:11 PM~9597528
> *i cant get the fuckin thing outta the display case :angry:
> *




thats a sign to keep it.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

but ive got 2 more 58 projects planned. i dont need 3 58s.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

If they are all different.......................why not? :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

you got a point but breathless also needs a display case when it gets done this year :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Yes deffently...............................and I got a spare case right here. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

cool send it to me...:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 4 2008, 04:23 AM~9604094
> *cool send it to me...:biggrin:
> *



you got shit twisted. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

progress?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah backwards progress. nah its comin along. all the progress to it b4 thursday tho is gonna be boring shit (int. paint, foil etc.,) but once payday gets here its on again. cant wait to get it finished. i wanna start on this 63 project i got in mind....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 14 2008, 04:46 AM~9689395
> *yeah backwards progress. nah its comin along. all the progress to it b4 thursday tho is gonna be boring shit (int. paint, foil etc.,) but once payday gets here its on again. cant wait to get it finished. i wanna start on this 63 project i got in mind....
> *



hell yea bro. I got a trey in mind also. Just need to finish up some of these wips.  Just something about putting the kit up and then dragging the same one back out to work on. I get distracted and pull out something else. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 06:23 PM~9696615
> *hell yea bro.     I got a trey in mind also.   Just need to finish up some of these wips.           Just something about putting the kit up and then dragging the same one back out to work on.    I get distracted and pull out something else.   :angry:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 10:23 PM~9696615
> *hell yea bro.    I got a trey in mind also.  Just need to finish up some of these wips.          Just something about putting the kit up and then dragging the same one back out to work on.   I get distracted and pull out something else.  :angry:
> *


*
*

meeeeeeee tooooooooooo


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 15 2008, 06:04 PM~9703292
> 
> 
> meeeeeeee tooooooooooo
> [/b]


and it happened. got the paint foil and interior done then remembered the problem about the body not fittin on the chassis right. got so pissed off about it that i didnt wanna work on anything for a while. then my parts started pouring in for my entry for the resin buildoff and i decided i need sum practice so i started my next project. THIS......



















not gonna be anything spectacular just a super clean mostly box stock kinda thing just to get me ready for my next major build.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i like....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx! i dunno why the pics turned out so bad but ill have better 1s once i start gettin more done...

the decklid is a little warped and i thought i had it fixed b4 i painted it but its still warped. any way i can fix it now that its painted?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats clean homie!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx! i been itchin to start on it since december but i was tryin to get that 59 outta the way. sometimes you just need to walk away from a project tho and start sumthin fresh. i know after that 59 i will NEVER use testors or model master spray paint again...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 12 2008, 09:19 PM~10155309
> *badass.    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ltnc homie. whats crackalatin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 12 2008, 05:16 PM~10155269
> *thanx! i been itchin to start on it since december but i was tryin to get that 59 outta the way. sometimes you just need to walk away from a project tho and start sumthin fresh. i know after that 59 i will NEVER use testors or model master spray paint again...
> *


i do that all the time and eventually go back to it... sometimes you get too involved and need to break away for a minute.... oh and as far as the paint goes.... FUCK krylon too


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 12 2008, 08:43 PM~10155609
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ltnc homie. whats crackalatin?
> *



same ol shit homie. :uh:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

63 looks good homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

comin out clean bro


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx for the props every1 :biggrin:

advice time: the belly of the car is the same color as the paint. on the frame should i go with the same color or a slightly darker gold?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

brown


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

:angry: hey homie when you gonna get down on that 75 cutty homie I've been waiting to see what you do with the roof of it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sup homie? ne thing new?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

nah not right now. ran out of black flocking for the 63 so i put it aside b/c ive been too broke to buy any model stuff. started scrappin metal and old cars and shit to get sum money to buy a welder and oxy acetylene torch so i can get to work on the 79 caprice and the 79 malibu wagon im gettin....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drivebye_@Apr 12 2008, 11:52 AM~10398618
> *:angry: hey  homie when you gonna get down on that 75 cutty homie I've been waiting to see what you do with the roof of it
> *


soon hopefully bro. waitin to get some money to work on projects. and with my job and my "2nd job" and goin to school, and 3 real cars etc., i havent had much time to work on anything....

pisses me off too. i had BIG modeling plans this year.... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Apr 13 2008, 05:30 PM~10408572
> *soon hopefully bro. waitin to get some money to work on projects. and with my job and my "2nd job" and goin to school, and 3 real cars etc., i havent had much time to work on anything....
> 
> pisses me off too. i had BIG modeling plans this year.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


life comes first bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Apr 13 2008, 08:27 PM~10408559
> *nah not right now. ran out of black flocking for the 63 so i put it aside b/c ive been too broke to buy any model stuff. started scrappin metal and old cars and shit to get sum money to buy a welder and oxy acetylene torch so i can get to work on the 79 caprice and the 79 malibu wagon im gettin....
> *



I feel ya bro.......been so broke I've been living off "just add water pancakes" and is just about to run outta syurp.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 02:36 AM~10409923
> *I feel ya bro.......been so broke I've been living off "just add water pancakes" and is just about to run outta syurp.
> *


 :tears: 
:tears: 
:tears: 
:tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2008, 08:36 PM~10409923
> *I feel ya bro.......been so broke I've been living off "just add water pancakes" and is just about to run outta syurp.
> *


u gotta stop sippin in that sizurp...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytz3TEKJc1E

:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

just bringin it ttt so i can find it when the progress starts again...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 12 2008, 03:17 PM~11845072
> *just bringin it ttt so i can find it when the progress starts again...
> *


just thought u needed help finding it again  :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2008, 03:09 AM~12240612
> *just thought u needed help finding it again    :biggrin:
> *


yeah where were you this time fokker? only had to look thru 34 pages to find it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

just thought id post up some progress. this is the main 1 ive been workin on since it started gettin cold again. this used to be the all gold 63. i ended up sprayin the chassis a lighter color of gold that the body a while back and like the lighter color so i stripped the body and went with it, but with a little somethin else this time. this will be my first time doin patterns to this extent (the blue 70 mc had patterns but they werent really noticeable). only doin 1 color for the patterns tho just to get some practice for my 63 convertible project and to tie the interior into the rest of the car. so anyway, heres some random pics....











all taped up and gettin sprayed




































the a arms gettin molded for real chrome (hopefully)









sorry bout the blurry pics. fried the rechargeables for my digital cam so im usin the still function on my video cam til i can get some new batts...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

just untaped it. not too sure how happy i am about it. gold bled in a couple spots but i think most of it can be hidden with bmf or blended with sharpie. not too sure how happy i am with the results, but im not stripping it again....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Good to see ya back at the bench. Nice trey.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 28 2009, 05:14 PM~15808621
> *Good to see ya back at the bench.  Nice trey.
> *


x-2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 28 2009, 10:17 PM~15808641
> *x-2
> *



X 3 !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanx fellas! should have sum more pics tomorrow of some other stuff i been workin on.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the trey is comin along nice, best impala in my opinion!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2009, 11:10 PM~15809662
> *the trey is comin along nice, best impala in my opinion!
> *


definitely 1 of the best kits. only 3 drawbacks for me are the molded in center console, and the suspension and motors but im using revell 64 suspension on both my 63s and im lookin for 64 engines for them


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 28 2009, 10:09 PM~15809653
> *thanx fellas! should have sum more pics tomorrow of some other stuff i been workin on.....
> *


???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 28 2009, 05:30 PM~15807437
> *just thought id post up some progress. this is the main 1 ive been workin on since it started gettin cold again. this used to be the all gold 63. i ended up sprayin the chassis a lighter color of gold that the body a while back and like the lighter color so i stripped the body and went with it, but with a little somethin else this time. this will be my first time doin patterns to this extent (the blue 70 mc had patterns but they werent really noticeable). only doin 1 color for the patterns tho just to get some practice for my 63 convertible project and to tie the interior into the rest of the car. so anyway, heres some random pics....
> 
> 
> ...


Great job homie!
Nowadays I always use an clear innercoat working with metallic paints and patterens to make sure there's no bleeding and paint coming off.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 29 2009, 12:22 AM~15809739
> *definitely 1 of the best kits. only 3 drawbacks for me are the molded in center console, and the suspension and motors but im using revell 64 suspension on both my 63s and im lookin for 64 engines for them
> *



I agree about the console. Revells '63 & '64 are two of the best Impala kits ever.

Hey what do you think about using a Revell chrome Pack engine for them?
Just a thought.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *???*


all i did yesterday was shit that makes for boring pics, but the black 65 should be back in paint soon...



> *Great job homie!
> Nowadays I always use an clear innercoat working with metallic paints and patterens to make sure there's no bleeding and paint coming off.  *


so how does that work? im assuming u spray the first color then a coat of clear, then tape, then second color?



> *I agree about the console. Revells '63 & '64 are two of the best Impala kits ever.
> 
> Hey what do you think about using a Revell chrome Pack engine for them?
> Just a thought.
> *


hmm never thought of that. tried 1 out for my 61 but it didnt work out. might have to break the motor back out now tho. thanx for the idea...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Still nothin but boring pics?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

got some half ass in primer pics from the black/red/black 65 but no more progress on the 63 yet b/c im not really feelin the patterns so im thinkin bout tossin it back in the pond and goin back with the same gold just w/o patterns....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 11 2009, 06:05 PM~15952751
> *got some half ass in primer pics from the black/red/black 65 but no more progress on the 63 yet b/c im not really feelin the patterns so im thinkin bout tossin it back in the pond and goin back with the same gold just w/o patterns....
> *


it looked ok. Maybe shoot some candy over it b4 the pond or more patterns. U may strip it anyways. Try to fix er first.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i dunno bro. i like the gold, just not feelin the black. the black was lookin cool by itself and the gold looked good by itself but together they just dont flow. chassis is already all gold so thas y im thinkin bout goin with the all gold. patterns aint straight either and its killin me. you know im a perfectionist, and with the rest of the work im puttin in this car, i just cant see leavin it with a mediocre paint job.....

cliff notes: i feel like if i leave my 63 with the paint the way it is, ill wanna pull the wheels off and use them on somethin else after a month or so...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The sooner it hits the pond, the sooner u can build on it. :biggrin: Wheres all them other builds at jeremy, i know ya gots bunches. What ever happened the white 61? Still got it


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 08:47 PM~15953867
> *The sooner it hits the pond, the sooner u can build on it.  :biggrin:    Wheres all them other builds at jeremy,  i know ya gots bunches.  What ever happened the white 61?  Still got it
> *


yeah i still got breathless. stripped it a while back for a repaint b/c of that yellowing shit. redid the white on it but instead of washing the body with soap and water, i just rinsed the brake fluid off of it, so the paint had little cracks all in it. gettin ready to throw it back in the pond as soon as i get some room in there. 

the vert 63 is on hold right now b/c i needto flock the floor and paint and glue the front pieces for the door panels on so i know how big the hinges need to be so i dont have to notch the door panels like i did with the 64. been havin a hard time trackin down the flocking i need but i think i know who my christmas exchange is from, and if it is, then they sent me the right color flocking. guess well find out on christmas....

the black 65 is waitin on the firewall to get done so i can glue it on so i can hinge the hood, but i cant find my silver sharpie and dont have a small enough brush to detail paint it... also should i do it all black like it was b4 or should i do jet black with kustom kolor black pearl panels?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That sucks the white turnin yellow on breathless. I always use testors but luckly never over white. 
I had about ten things of flocking i just gave away no long ago. I use felt for carpet anymore. Ive never had any luck with flocking.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ive had awesome results with flocking. wanted to start using the embossing powders but the craft stores heres dont have a very good selection of colors....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Never heard or seen those?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

look in the mcm tips and tricks section. plenty of topics about it there. 

i just killed the firewall for the 65 :angry: fortunately i had 2 more in the pond and 1 of those just came out....

ive had the chassis for the 65 sittin in the pond for 2 months now but the old paint is bein a bitch to get off. decided a minute ago i was gonna use 1 of my other framesand just replace it with the 1 im stripping when it finally gets done. started diggin and found a chassis already painted black so now all i gotta do is remake the trunk floor :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

black 65 mockup again. these wheels wont be goin on it. thinkin bout some 1301s...



















new interior for it




























"fair game" 63 vertgonna be light met. blue with true blue pearl, silver, and white pinstripes, gray interior, and a mural on the trunk... thinkin 1301s on this 1 too




























when my cam charges back up and i get some space ill post pics of the ls im workin on....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 11 2009, 09:28 PM~15955084
> *black 65 mockup again. these wheels wont be goin on it. thinkin bout some 1301s...
> 
> 
> ...


both impy's got a good start 2 em!! i love 63's so i'll be watchin 4 that bad boy!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work jeremy.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks bro. the more i work on both the 63s the more i love them. the revell kits kick ass. now i just need to run across a few revell 64 kits....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 10:53 PM~15955367
> *Nice work jeremy.
> *


  go back in the topic and look at the old interior for the 65. the old flocking looked pink and then i found this cheap shit at hobby lobby that they only sold on the holidays. was pickin it up for 87 cents for a pack of 2 tubes about the size of a 35mm film canister. i bought all of it i could find and now i got 10 quarter pound bags of flocking hangin on my wall. only bad part is they only sold the stuff on xmas, easter, valentines day and 4th of july so i got respective colors for each of those holidays...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 30 2007, 10:34 PM~9569969
> *been doin a little work to the shop....
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY YOU DONT HAVE NO BLACK GUY'S OR BROWN GUYS'S WORKIN IN YOUR SHOP? IT'S some really nice cars hear...and the shop is no neat and clean,,
yea your a bad dude..


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 12 2009, 11:16 AM~15958536
> *OKAY YOU DONT HAVE NO BLACK GUY'S OR BROWN GUYS'S WORKIN IN YOUR SHOP? IT'S some really nice cars hear...and the shop is no neat and clean,,
> yea your a bad dude..
> *


not true. the guy in the red shirt with black pants kneelin down by the caddy is a brotha. guess you just cant tell b/c of the lighting :biggrin: thanx for lookin tho and feel free to drop in any time....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 11 2009, 05:08 PM~15954097
> *yeah i still got breathless. stripped it a while back for a repaint b/c of that yellowing shit. redid the white on it but instead of washing the body with soap and water, i just rinsed the brake fluid off of it, so the paint had little cracks all in it. gettin ready to throw it back in the pond as soon as i get some room in there.
> 
> the vert 63 is on hold right now b/c i needto flock the floor and paint and glue the front pieces for the door panels on so i know how big the hinges need to be so i dont have to notch the door panels like i did with the 64. been havin a hard time trackin down the flocking i need but i think i know who my christmas exchange is from, and if it is, then they sent me the right color flocking. guess well find out on christmas....
> ...


use a toothpick homie


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2009, 01:17 AM~15965257
> *use a toothpick homie
> *


i did. 1 of the fuckin tubes on the hood kept breakin off tho and now im waitin on it to dry after gluing it back on for the 3rd time. hopin to get the hinges done and get the hood in primer tonight so i can decide what im gonna do for paint tomorrow....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

dammit! got the hood hinged on the 65 annd the 63 is almost outta the pond, and im workin on another small project, but cant take pics of shit b/c i cant get my digicam to work and cant find the charger to my vid cam :angry:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

FINALLY! got the digicam to work. first gonna post some random pics i found on the card when it started workin.....

66 wagon i painted. zfelix did the original for a wagon buildoff a while back. black and silver are my 2 favorite colors so i had to bite the paintjob from him










the (soon to be again) black 65 when it was red...










my 1500 stepside. i need some more of these wheels so if any1 has any they need to get rid of LMK



















and the black 65 how it sits right now. finally got the hood hinged this morning. need to get some super small magnets so itll close all the way tho. anybody got any idea where to get tiny magnets?



















gonna start paintin the 65 tomorrow and the 63 is about to come out of the pond so i SHOULD have some more pics tomorrow...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Check the cheap ass magnets on ur fridge. Just cut em down.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 13 2009, 10:29 PM~15973509
> *Check the cheap ass magnets on ur fridge.  Just cut em down.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

63 is back in color...



















got the 65 sprayed in black pearl



















workin on makin a stock 67 hood. molding in the peak. excuse the crap on it. went to primer it, sprayed the first coat and dropped it on the floor...












does any1 have the pinstriping decals from the revell 58 they wanna part with?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Still need s ten engines? I got one and will try to talk the ol lady outta hers. Gonna drop a v8. Ill round ya up a goodie bag. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2009, 11:58 PM~16034945
> *Still need s ten engines?  I got one and will try to talk the ol lady outta hers.  Gonna drop a v8. Ill round ya up a goodie bag.  :cheesy:
> *


i got ahold of 1, so im not in any hurry for more, but i got a few mc projects and a regal lined up so lmk whatcha wanna do on a deal...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

There aint no deal. If ya say u still need engines, ill send ya some.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lol well im GONNA need them. especially if twinn ever gets my ls clip to me....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ill send ya some shit here soon. 
Once they get put in the engine parts bin they are lost forever. Lol.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn i was gonna ask u about somethin the other day but i forgot what it was...

oh well guess it wasnt important :uh:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE CLEAN WORK HERE , AND I LOVE THE DETAIL ON THE DIORAMA .....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Dec 20 2009, 10:50 PM~16042778
> *NICE CLEAN WORK HERE , AND I LOVE THE DETAIL ON THE DIORAMA .....
> *


thanx bro. you got some sick ass bombs. wish i could getcha to spill the beans where you get them artilleries tho.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love the Shop man......nice work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 21 2009, 04:20 AM~16044714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


be a better shop with new projects in it. Lol. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 21 2009, 10:16 AM~16045723
> *be a better shop with new projects in it. Lol.  :cheesy:
> *


hey at least im buildin again. 6 months ago i thought about sellin all the model stuff to finish my real car. glad i didnt tho. hell i might even finish 1 this time :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

so i been doin little bits here and there but it doesnt seem like im gettin much done, but i did get the interior done for the gold 63....




























been workin on a mustang with my girls lil 9 yr old cousin tryna teach him how to build but it aint quite ready for pics yet so look for those later....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice bro. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 6 2010, 10:11 PM~16209064
> *Nice bro.  :cheesy:
> *


stay tuned. got a nice start on sumthin thas been a long time comin. involving sumthin i got from you :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

DESPERATELY wanted to cut somethin tonight so with sum help from gil (rollinoldskoo) and a donor cab from lowandbeyond, i did this :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good bro. 
Been wantin to do that myself. I got 2 f150 cabs here. Just dont want to start another project.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 6 2010, 09:36 PM~16209437
> *DESPERATELY wanted to cut somethin tonight so with sum help from gil (rollinoldskoo) and a donor cab from lowandbeyond, i did this :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


crew cab looks good its funny how people do this conversion so many diff ways i like the way you did it


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 08:19 AM~16212543
> *crew cab looks good its funny how people do this conversion so many diff ways i like the way you did it
> *


thanx bro. i did it the same way rollin did his b/c for some reason to me it looks stronger...

been workin on tryin to scratch some pumps based off 1 of doughs billet pumps for reference. pretty much just trial and error right now... this 1 will probly end up bein a piston....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice pump so far fool. :cheesy:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

AWESOME KUSTOM WORK BRO.. HEY WERE YOU INTERESTED IN CLUB PLAQUES...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya broyha nice work on the pump brotha...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the comps every1...




> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 9 2010, 12:02 AM~16232852
> *AWESOME KUSTOM WORK BRO.. HEY WERE YOU INTERESTED IN CLUB PLAQUES...
> *


yeah id like to have some for my truck projects but ill have to wait ton them til i get some cash. but while were on the subject, can you make OTHER decals?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 6 2010, 06:36 PM~16209437
> *DESPERATELY wanted to cut somethin tonight so with sum help from gil (rollinoldskoo) and a donor cab from lowandbeyond, i did this :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I CAN TRY WHAT U NEED


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 9 2010, 12:44 AM~16233262
> *I CAN TRY WHAT U NEED
> *


1 simple word. pinstriping... :0


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ILL TRY I JUST CANT DO WHITE....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thats cool. dont need long lines just scroll work. go crazy all different colors....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

finished the bmf on the gold 63. forgot the fender flags but ill get them on tomorrow...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn. Sweet


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2010, 10:29 PM~16250000
> *Damn.  Sweet
> *


thanx bro. its gettin there still got the engine, setupp and suspension left tho. suspension is gonna be the hardest part too :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro..sexy trey...lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 10 2010, 09:26 PM~16249940
> *finished the bmf on the gold 63. forgot the fender flags but ill get them on tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


this is real nice!!!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN SCROLL WORK I JUST WANT TO MAKE SURE I KNW JUST IN CASE????


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the comps every1! wait til my next trey hits the bench :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 8 2010, 09:17 PM~16231630
> *thanx bro. i did it the same way rollin did his b/c for some reason to me it looks stronger...
> 
> been workin on tryin to scratch some pumps based off 1 of doughs billet pumps for reference. pretty much just trial and error right now... this 1 will probly end up bein a piston....
> ...


LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 11 2010, 05:06 PM~16257991
> *thanks for the comps every1! wait til my next trey hits the bench :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

a lil bored so thought id post some pics....

trunk mock up for the gold trey










look what showed up at my house last night. think im gonna build the hardtop after i find a few pieces i need....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 18 2010, 08:31 PM~16331628
> *a lil bored so thought id post some pics....
> 
> trunk mock up for the gold trey
> ...


how wide is that plaque?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 08:32 PM~16331647
> *how wide is that plaque?
> *


it mics out to 18.57mm or .731in.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 18 2010, 08:36 PM~16331704
> *it mics out to 18.57mm or .731in.
> *


just a tad under 3/4


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 08:37 PM~16331713
> *just a tad under 3/4
> *


yeah like 1/2 a mm


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 18 2010, 08:39 PM~16331745
> *yeah like 1/2 a mm
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------

